# interpratationen zu prometheus / alien



## constantinosand (16. August 2012)

für all diejenigen, welche von prometheus / alien diesen august so begeistert wurden wie ich

und welche sich auch mit *enthusiasmus und tiefgründig* hiermit auseinandergesetzt haben

freu ich mich über eure* interpretationen* und deutungen zu *jeglichen* aspekten der handlung von prometheus / alien


----------



## wuschi (17. August 2012)

ich glaub nach dem film wird sich die geschichte in zwei stränge aufteilen zum einen Alien1  oder eventuell noch ein vorgänger und ein teil wo die "Dame" zu diesen Schöpfern gelangt... auf dem bild sieht man auf den film bezogen wie der mann (menscheit) von nem anderen wesen angegriffen wird und die frau hoch zu den göttern schaut 



ps: nein ich nehm keine drogen


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. August 2012)

will ja nix sagen aber woher ist der screenshot???

Freu mich aber auf den Film geh aber nicht ins Kino, warte auf die Bluray..


----------



## TankCommander (17. August 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> will ja nix sagen aber woher ist der screenshot???
> 
> Freu mich aber auf den Film geh aber nicht ins Kino, warte auf die Bluray..


 
Denke so einen Film sollte man schon im Kino sehen.


----------



## constantinosand (17. August 2012)

1 - der gepeinigte is *prometheus*, ein titan aus der mythologie, und er wird im auftrag des höheren wesens von einem adler angegriffen, da prometheus den menschen erschuf

2 - gleiches finde ich geschieht mit dem *konstrukteur*, er wird als bestrafung für die erschaffung des menschen von dem mehrfüssler als wirt benutzt

3 - während die* menschen* im zuge der von ihnen ins leben gerufenen androiden ebenfalls von den mehrfüsslern und xenomorphen gepeinigt werden


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. August 2012)

Darf man hier auch ohne Spoiler über die Handlung schreiben ?
...


Spoiler



Das Alien was man in der letzten Minute sieht ist ja kein Alien aus der Saga, quasi ein Evolutionärer Vorgänger.
Jetzt kann man sagen das erst der Mensch selbst das Alien aus der Saga erschaffen hat, aber jetzt frage ich mich warum das selbe nicht mit den Konstrukteuren funktioniert hat ? Denn sie sind doch den Menschen überlegen (Evolutionär weiter), also müsste doch noch ein überlegeneres Wesen daraus entstehen !?
Die Zweite frage die ich mir stelle (wenn man es in die Handlung einbeziehen kann/darf), in AlienVsPredator1 wurde doch erzählt das die Predatoren die Aliens bereits seit Zig Tausenden Jahren auf der Erde freilassen und dann Jagen, heißt das nicht das erste die Predatoren diese Schwarze Masse gefunden haben und es keine Waffe ist ,das die Konstrukteure erschaffen haben, wie im Film erzählt wird ?


----------



## constantinosand (18. August 2012)

raus mit der *sprache*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. August 2012)

Steht ja alles im Spoiler.


----------



## constantinosand (19. August 2012)

zu dsa

(1) im film sieht man doch garnich welche xenomorphe aus den konstrukteuren geschlupft sind
doch man sieht dieses gehauene gemälde eines xenomorphen im raumschiff der konstrukteure
des würd heíßen, dass die konstrukts die xenos wohl kannten, wenn nich sogar vergötterten
in alien vier sind die xenos auch hoch angesehen
nich zu schweigen vom forscher, welcher am schluss bei der geburt des humanen xenos ganz begeistert is

(2) alien verus predator eins tausend mal besser als der zweier
auch wenn ich finde, dass diese beiden teile eher nich zu alien / prometheus gehören
trotzdem gibt es einige kleinere hinweise

*nachtrag*

warum hat scott eigentlich den mythos des prometheus
als *womögliche* begründung für die existenz der aliens genommen
also die aliens sollen vielleicht zur bestraffung der schöpfer dienen

er hätte auch vieles andere hierfür heranziehen können
zb dass die aliens einfach so existieren und die anderen angreifen

womöglich wollte er die schöpfung von weiteren lebensformen in den schatten stellen
mit dem gedanken wohin diese schöpfung führen kann
nämlich dass wie zb in matrix die erschaffenen maschinen letztendlich mächtiger als ihre schöpfer werden

das erachte ich dann schon als sehr bedeutsam
in matrix wohl überlebensnotwendig

werd nun hier weiter*deuten
*http://www.prometheus-movie.com/community/forums/topic/9836http://www.prometheus-movie.com/community/forums/1


----------

